# Stockade



## K Pedals (Jul 12, 2019)

I just got done building the stockade and the boost and Gain A both work fine but Gain B (middle switch) doesn’t do anything... the volume, tone, and gain knobs don’t affect it at all.?.? I subbed the LM833N for a TL072 but other than that it’s all stock... any ideas?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 13, 2019)

The middle switch chooses between the Gain A pot and the Gain B pot; it selects two different Gain settings.  Volume & Tone should have the same effect whichever position the middle switch is in.  You wired the Boost switch for Independent Boost.  Do the two outer switches work as expected?  Subbing the TL072 for an LM833N should be fine.  It looks like everything is wired correctly.  I can't read all of the parts, but the ones I can read look correct.  Check all of your solder joints with strong magnification.  Test the middle switch with an ohmmeter to make sure it's actually switching.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 13, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> I just got done building the stockade and the boost and Gain A both work fine but Gain B (middle switch) doesn’t do anything... the volume, tone, and gain knobs don’t affect it at all.?.? I subbed the LM833N for a TL072 but other than that it’s all stock... any ideas?


As suggested above:
Magnifying your Build does show some suspect solder joints. Check for Continuity with your DMM to make sure the Middle Footswitch Tabs are connecting to the Middle Footswitch PCB Solder pads.
Some of the Resistors under the Drive A & B Solder Pads show lack of penetration of Solder also.

Hope this Helps.


----------

